# Stove required for "Wood Stove Design Challenge"



## Kiwi Firemaster (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi I am Jason, finalist in the Popular Mechanics sponsored Wood Stove Design Challenge. 

It will be my first visit to North America for the November challenge in Washington DC, and getting there itself will be a challenge.

You will see from the list of entrants that the IntensiFire technology is a retrofit which means I need a wood stove to modify.

Can you help with one?

If you can help me with a stove for the duration of the challenge then the bonus for you is you get back a highly efficient clean burning stove.

There are a few requirements though, the first is that it is best if it is no longer in production, or the rights to the brand not still owned. The rules state that there must be approval from the manufacturer to use the stove in the challenge. If you are a manufacturer and are happy to supply and old model then I would be glad to hear from you.

On the technical side I am looking for a top exit flue of 6" or 150mm diameter. The core of my technology is a flue extension inside the stove, so any baffles or obstructions need to be easily removable to achieve this. I have found that a North/South design does have some advantages, but I will take an East/West if it is on offer.

If you are in Washington DC and have the means to move a wood stove then I would like to hear from you as well.

FYI to ship one from New Zealand would cost around $2000 NZD, so a local source is the way to go.

I will also throw in the mix a request for accomodation in DC for myself and my retired father(he is paying for the flights). Plan at the moment is to find a hostel in walking distance to the National Mall.


----------



## begreen (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome Jason. Just to clarify, are you looking for a used stove in New Zealand or here in the US? If in NZ, maybe approach Kent or Woodsman?


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry I didn't make that clear enough. I need a wood stove IN the US as the cost to ship from New Zealand is prohibitive. Obviously a stove right in Washington DC would be best, but I imagine ground shipping within the US won't not be so bad.

I have my own test stove, a Magnum P200, that can be seen in "the finalists" image of me. It could be flat packed but the minimum for shipping is a cubic metre so that won't help much.


----------



## begreen (Aug 7, 2013)

Mike, would Englander like to get in on this? It's free publicity if nothing else.


----------



## dafattkidd (Aug 7, 2013)

Jason, good luck, man! Unfortunately I have nothing to offer you, but well wishes. This competition is intriguing to me. The first session took place at Brookhaven Labs which is ten minutes from my house.  I hope you do well, and have fun. I don't know how much you know about DC but it may not be the safest place to stay in a hostel. With any luck you'll find a host family for you and your father. Good luck, man and congratulations for getting this far in the competition, that alone is something to be really proud of.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 8, 2013)

This is an interesting and strange idea to me. Will be hard to find I think. Many old stoves will still have a parent company or that very same company is still around. Many of the old stoves that are defunct manufacturers are prolly cracked or scraped at this point.  And how will they judge.? A 50 yr old leaky beast of a stove can see vast improvements but say a 20 yr old one not as much. Even if u do percentage gains an old one is easier to gain from.

Also I don't think you will find a "hostile" within walking distance to the mall or where ever in DC. A homeless shelter maybe, but this is not Europe and is not quite the same as things there. DC is also not a safe area after dark. Daytime is pretty safe in tourist areas but wander a few streets away and can still be. Out safe in daytime. Before Chicago rose to its current place DC use to be our murder capital of the US.  I don't mean to scare you just wanting to inform you.  Good luck in your endeavor.


----------



## rdust (Aug 8, 2013)

Have you considered purchasing an older wood stove when you get here, it may work out easier for you. An older stove off a site like craigslist shouldn't break the bank. November is our heating season so not many burners will want to part with their stove during that period.

Good Luck with the challenge!


----------



## mellow (Aug 8, 2013)

There are a ton of older non-epa stoves around the area for sale you could pickup for around $200,  the issue is most of them are 8" top vent.   To find a 6" top vent will mean it is going to be an EPA approved stove more than likely and that company is still in business.

I know you can find a non-epa 8" exhaust Timberland or Kodak insert/stove around here for sale,  I do believe they are no longer owned?

Any ideas on what stove you need,  I can keep an eye out for one.  Come November everyone comes out of the woodwork trying to sell one.


----------



## mellow (Aug 8, 2013)

I think I have an idea of a stove, I will do some looking to see what I can find. 

I can find CFM stoves here and there,  but they are owned by SBI,  not sure if that will work or not.

This is what he is currently using:


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is his invention in action.


----------



## mellow (Aug 8, 2013)

Boy that thing really eats up space in the firebox.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 8, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> Also I don't think you will find a "hostile" within walking distance to the mall or where ever in DC.


 
Actually there is a HI Hostel downtown, I stayed there when I was a kid in the Boy Scouts. I didn't die (but otherwise agree about crime and safety in DC).


I went back to look up the adress, its on 11th  and K - about 1 mile from the national mall.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 8, 2013)

Were it me I would contact the NZ embassy in D.C. for guidance.


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies and the interest.

Dafatkidd & Celmsonfor: I served some time in NZ as a Police Officer so I generally have a pretty good self awareness. Mind you we didn't/don't carry firearms in the normal course of duty and hand guns are rare in this country as they are restricted. I am old enough to remember the DC murder rate being a headline issue.

Clemsonfor: I have had this independently tested in a calorific room and my test stove went from 52% to 75% efficiency. I have made it better since then. This is on a wet basis so add 7% to get a North American Equivalent. So even on a 20 year old stove it could still give a good boost. I am not being judged on the improvement though, it will be on an equal basis with other stoves although they have to compete with me on cost  I can actually deal with mild cracking and have used a technique to refurbish an old stove this way. longevity of the repairs is still unknown though, but it would be enough to get me through the Design Challenge.

Rdust and Mellow: I only recently found out about craigslist and this will be an option. I thought these forums would be worth a try though  Problem is always going to be getting around the rule of the manufacturers approval, but I can only ask.

I could go to a 8" if really pushed, it would just mean going into the Design Challenge a bit blind and with no testing of the larger size. Mellow that photo you posted is exactly the sort of wood stove my technology was designed for and what I have been using for three winters now. That style is very common here. If you check the date on the you-tube video, that is still my daily stove. However I have made changes and the MK II version uses a smaller diameter tube so is less intrusive in the firebox. The baffle comes out so you gain a little height in the firebox as well. Even with the room lost to the tube the output in the above mentioned test still went up by 40%.

BrotherBart: For Green Heat have encouraged us to get in contact with our respective embassy's, and may also do so on our behalf. I might pay a visit to your embassy here as well 

jharken: Thanks for the heads up on that one.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 8, 2013)

begreen said:


> Mike, would Englander like to get in on this? It's free publicity if nothing else.


 


hmmmmm....

"There are a few requirements though, the first is that it is best if it is no longer in production, or the rights to the brand not still owned. The rules state that there must be approval from the manufacturer to use the stove in the challenge. If you are a manufacturer and are happy to supply and old model then I would be glad to hear from you."

i dunno if i have anything that is no longer in production laying around other than an old 18-p i have sitting in my garage rusted as hello.  only current stove i make that is n/s is the 30 (link to product for the OP just in case)http://www.englanderstoves.com/30-nc.html 

not my call , but i can check.

to the OP even if i cant work this out or my stove isn't going to work for you i look forward to meeting you in DC.

looking at the rules im not sure the 30 would qualify as its still in production and the brand rights obviously are owned. but we are close to DC (3 hours or so driving)


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 8, 2013)

Handguns are illegal in DC to as well a s most of the high crime cities. But the criminals still have guns ;-)


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 8, 2013)

Enough of the dangerous D.C. stuff. I have been in and out of there regularly for 28 years and it is as safe as any big city. You just stay out of the bad parts of town. Just like any city.

Safer actually in the areas where not only the D.C. cops patrol but the Feds too.


----------



## MishMouse (Aug 9, 2013)

I wonder how that would work with a barrel stove?
Since they are very basic and somewhat cheap to make adding an option like that to one may be a good idea.
Also with a barrel stove you have a lot more room internally to work with.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Here is some more info:

http://www.intensifire.co.nz/


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> hmmmmm....
> 
> "There are a few requirements though, the first is that it is best if it is no longer in production, or the rights to the brand not still owned. The rules state that there must be approval from the manufacturer to use the stove in the challenge. If you are a manufacturer and are happy to supply and old model then I would be glad to hear from you."
> 
> ...


 
Maybe Coaly can supply a smaller Fisher?


----------



## jharkin (Aug 9, 2013)

Huntindog1 said:


> Here is some more info:
> 
> http://www.intensifire.co.nz/


 

I could be missing something, but the concept looks somewhat like the old Vermont Castings horizontal burn system from the 80s where the flue exit was down low on the sides and fed the secondary burn chamber with its own separate air intake.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Aug 9, 2013)

This is an add on device for older stoves.  To make them more efficient.


----------



## teutonicking (Aug 9, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Enough of the dangerous D.C. stuff. I have been in and out of there regularly for 28 years and it is as safe as any big city. You just stay out of the bad parts of town. Just like any city.
> 
> Safer actually in the areas where not only the D.C. cops patrol but the Feds too.


 
Brother Bart is correct.  I was born in this area and still work in D.C.  Northwest DC is safe.  Anywhere within 4 blocks of the Capitol building is extremely safe (because there is a separate Capitol police force that patrols this area).  The competition is on the Mall, which is fine.  You just should avoid going into SE, SW, and NE parts of the city if possible.


----------



## teutonicking (Aug 9, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Here is his invention in action.


 
It looks cool. Would it improve a new cat stove (such as a Progress Hybrid)?

If so, how much?

Also, can it work with rear vent, or is it designed only for top venting stoves?


----------



## Huntindog1 (Aug 9, 2013)

The Progress stove already has a secondary air manifold built into them to inject pre-heated air into the smoke path to burn alot of the smoke before it enters the cat. But also at lower operating levels the cat is the main device that cleans up the exhaust as at lower settings the secondary air injection is not as effective. Thats why you can get longer burn times from cat stoves as they operate at lower input air settings for slower burns.

This device is an add on device is accomplishing getting you a secondary preheated air injection to older stoves that where not designed with it to begin with.


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Aug 9, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> hmmmmm....
> 
> "There are a few requirements though, the first is that it is best if it is no longer in production, or the rights to the brand not still owned. The rules state that there must be approval from the manufacturer to use the stove in the challenge. If you are a manufacturer and are happy to supply and old model then I would be glad to hear from you."
> 
> ...


 
Hi Mike,

The requirement of being no longer in production was just my parameter to get around rule 5.4, it isn't actually the rule, so the 30-nc would appear to be perfectly fine. What is important is your written approval to use one of your stoves, so if you can supply a stove on top of the approval it would really take a load of my mind.

I couldn't find any info or an image of the 18-p, but a rusty old stove may suit the my retrofit theme 

Begreen talks about publicity and I would do my best to help in that regard in return for your help. John Ackerly at "For Green Heat" would also oblige on that front I am sure. To a degree this is a collaborative effort in the wood vs others for heating the home.

I will look forward to meeting you also.

Jason


----------



## lumbering on (Aug 9, 2013)

I've been reading about the stove challenge. Didn't realize you were on a micro- budget. You are up against deeper pockets.

Have you considered turning to kickstarter.com to raise funds?


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Aug 9, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> I've been reading about the stove challenge. Didn't realize you were on a micro- budget. You are up against deeper pockets.
> 
> Have you considered turning to kickstarter.com to raise funds?


Yes I have made the query to kickstarter but sadly I would have to be based in the USA to qualify.

Budgetary constraints do seem to be a weakness in the plans of legislators and bureaucrats, there is a very real barrier to entry for the innovator that isn't business orientated. I could easily have given up on this and gone back to my Architecture studies. The dilemma with my technology is that if it wasn't for my micro budget I would never have invented it. One of the issues I fight in this country is that no one ever conceived that a retrofit could improve an old stove so the legislation is silent on the issue. For two years they have known it could be done but they are still not interested.

Hats off to John Ackerly and the Alliance for Green Heat for putting the Design Challenge together, it is a great opportunity for inventors to have a crack and I am not the only low budget entry. My living in a distant corner of the world is not something John could do much about.


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Aug 9, 2013)

Also, can it work with rear vent, or is it designed only for top venting stoves?[/quote]
There has been a conversion of a rear venting stove but it is harder to make a once size fits all solution. But the plans to do so are in my head and I have sent plans to someone to make the conversion to a coal stove. There is been a conversion to an open fire as well but that involved fitting a door.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 9, 2013)

Logistics on this are gonna be mean. No mention has been made of how much time you need with the stove beforehand. Leading to where that would occur. And if it wasn't a pre-EPA stove problems could pop up due to the multiple primary and secondary air intakes on the stoves with two of them being unrestricted. And the long, from the back channeled to the front, air path. And on and on. You could get a really bad surprise if you and a stove just showed up at the Mall and it didn't work with your device.


----------



## lumbering on (Aug 9, 2013)

Kiwi Firemaster said:


> Yes I have made the query to kickstarter but sadly I would have to be based in the USA to qualify.
> 
> Budgetary constraints do seem to be a weakness in the plans of legislators and bureaucrats, there is a very real barrier to entry for the innovator that isn't business orientated. I could easily have given up on this and gone back to my Architecture studies. The dilemma with my technology is that if it wasn't for my micro budget I would never have invented it. One of the issues I fight in this country is that no one ever conceived that a retrofit could improve an old stove so the legislation is silent on the issue. For two years they have known it could be done but they are still not interested.
> 
> Hats off to John Ackerly and the Alliance for Green Heat for putting the Design Challenge together, it is a great opportunity for inventors to have a crack and I am not the only low budget entry. My living in a distant corner of the world is not something John could do much about.


 

How about "Rocket Hub"?   http://www.rockethub.com

It's like kickstarter but international.


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2013)

Ugh. Found it hard to find info there. That is the most funding seeking site I think I have ever seen.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 11, 2013)

Kiwi Firemaster said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> The requirement of being no longer in production was just my parameter to get around rule 5.4, it isn't actually the rule, so the 30-nc would appear to be perfectly fine. What is important is your written approval to use one of your stoves, so if you can supply a stove on top of the approval it would really take a load of my mind.
> 
> ...


 


well, obviously i cant promise anything, curious though how tall does a firebox need to be to accept our device? i looked at the posted video but didn't. really get a sense of what im looking at inside. the 30 isn't exactly going to give a bunch of head room.

also whats the smallest sized firebox that will take this device? the 18-P i have isn't huge, but its tall for a firebox , downside is it has a smallish window (7.25X6.5"ISH" ) have dug it out of the garage and am planning on taking it to my shop and refurbishing it just in case (though i do not know how i would get it there yet) still grinding


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Aug 13, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> well, obviously i cant promise anything, curious though how tall does a firebox need to be to accept our device? i looked at the posted video but didn't. really get a sense of what im looking at inside. the 30 isn't exactly going to give a bunch of head room.
> 
> also whats the smallest sized firebox that will take this device? the 18-P i have isn't huge, but its tall for a firebox , downside is it has a smallish window (7.25X6.5"ISH" ) have dug it out of the garage and am planning on taking it to my shop and refurbishing it just in case (though i do not know how i would get it there yet) still grinding


Mike I can use any height box as I just get the flue extension made to length. It will also work well in pretty much any dimension box, the intent is a universal retrofit for old stoves. A narrow but tall box would be new territory for me but it has to deal with that to be valid The dimension of the wood does become a problem with a smaller box though. and that is one reason why a North/South box is better. They have moved to chord wood for the Design Challenge as well. They did have a lower limit of 1.5cu/ft for the Design Challenge although that has since been discarded, but it might be a good gauge for your 18-p. In terms of the 30 the baffle would come out to increase headroom.

To give you an idea of the stoves I personally use, my daily stove and the one in the video has a calculated useable volume for testing (modified) of 1.75 cu/ft. The internal box dimensions without the baffle are 24"w x 10.5"d x 16" h. The large door aperture adds a bit of volume at 3.5"d. That is a medium to large stove by New Zealand standards. I normally work in metrics so these measurements are converted.

My test stove is smaller with a test volume of 1.4 cu/ft.(also modified) It is 22.5"w x 12" d x 15" h.

Yes transport is an issue but probably the lesser problem than sourcing a stove and having the manufacturers approval  The set up day is a couple of days before the actual burnoff and I should be there on the 10th. I will send you an email so that you have mine.

Cheers

Jason


----------



## aansorge (Aug 13, 2013)

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/for/3971123842.html looks like a wonderwood stove, but maybe not...

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/grd/3993754258.html looks really old, gotta be outta business...

Griswold?  http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/app/3973552640.html


----------



## MishMouse (Aug 13, 2013)

How would this invention work with a barrel stove?


----------



## Huntindog1 (Aug 14, 2013)

aansorge said:


> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/for/3971123842.html looks like a wonderwood stove, but maybe not...
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/grd/3993754258.html looks really old, gotta be outta business...
> 
> Griswold? http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/app/3973552640.html


 


Dont think any of those stoves would work. I am not the guy doing it but I would think they want a stove with a top vent 6" and a glass window so people can see in side for exhibitng the device and the competition would be what he is looking for.

I think from what I have read about it that for a single barrel stove (but not a double barrel) it would work great. Its basically adding a secondary preheat air system to old stoves.

The add on is a double wall device that air gets sucked down thru the outer wall area and the air is preheat on its way down to the bottom of this double wall or double chamber pipe add on. Th device is mounted such the pipe extends down into the stove down close to the bottom of the stove where hot coals will be. Thus the only way for smoke to exit is to be drawn down close to the hot coals and to be mixed with the pre-heated air thats flow down the sides of the out chamber of the double wall pipe. This pipe add on has to be made of a durable stain steel I would think as it also acts like the secondary burn chamber inside the inner pipe. as thats where the smoke meets the secondary air and secondary ignition fires off. In a double barrel stove you could not get the device extended down close to the hot coals. So I think you would have to go with a single barrel stove design.


----------



## mellow (Aug 14, 2013)

This looks like an old englander, if they would allow you use it in the competition with the glass door it would be perfect, 6" top vent. $275

http://easternshore.craigslist.org/for/3964783790.html


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 14, 2013)

What is all that box thats welded onto the back of that , mellow?  i know its prolly not your stove but it looks strange, almost like 2 stoves welded togeather?


----------



## mellow (Aug 14, 2013)

Thats just how the old ones look,  it was that shape so it could hold the cat in the upper area.

http://www.woodstovecombustors.com/englander.html


----------



## dafattkidd (Aug 14, 2013)

aansorge said:


> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/for/3971123842.html looks like a wonderwood stove, but maybe not...
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/grd/3993754258.html looks really old, gotta be outta business...
> 
> Griswold? http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/app/3973552640.html


 
My guess is the product would work for these units, but probably not the best option for the competition.  The presentation will be much nicer in a stove with a glass door.


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Aug 15, 2013)

aansorge said:


> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/for/3971123842.html looks like a wonderwood stove, but maybe not...
> 
> http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/grd/3993754258.html looks really old, gotta be outta business...
> 
> Griswold? http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/app/3973552640.html


Yes the IntensiFire would work with No1 & No3 but as dafattkidd points out a glass door would really be best to showcase the technology. Neither would be a clean install either. No2 is what we call a Pot Belly Stove here and they are in the too hard basket unfortunately.

The stove Mellow has posted would be an excellent conversion for the Design Challenge". I have sent and email to Mike so will wait to hear from him first, at the very least I would need the written approval before jumping in to purchase. I am also glad as Mellow's link led to a picture of the 18-p as I hadn't found a definitive one up until now 

Mishmouse - yes it would work great with a barrel stove.

Lumbering On - That funding site will be worth a look. The one thing I haven't worked out is what to give away for the different levels of funding supplied. For around $1000USD it would be an IntensiFire, but I have periodically given thought for give aways for lesser amounts. I have also seen a good friend fail dismally at a crowd funding attempt.


----------



## MishMouse (Aug 16, 2013)

Did you do any tests on a barrel showing the level of improvement?

The main reason why I bring up this type of stove are;
1) Shouldn't be any patents on it that you need to worry about
2) Cheap, you could build it yourself onsite
3) If you could convert a basic stove such as a barrel into a clean burner getting around 80% + efficiency there definitely would be a market for your device.
4) There would be no question on the performance of your device if such a basic stove achieved EPA efficiency.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 16, 2013)

Hope the OP wasn't smacked by the earthquake in NZ. Nasty.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...power-leave-hundreds-stranded-Wellington.html

Several homes near the epicentre were severely damaged, with chimneys collapsing and roofs caving in, said police spokeswoman Barbara Dunn.


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks BrotherBart, but I am hundreds of miles away from that action luckily. More at risk of volcanic activity here.

Mishmouse my R&D budget has been very limited, I had pared back my lifestyle and invested in university for my Architecture Studies you see. So I would love to be doing more testing and experimenting but that will take time. The barrel stoves are cool and I have seen the kits for them on Ebay. Hopefully I will get my technology up there one day although there are some logistical & manufacturing(read budget) challenges. I think it would be knocking on the door of 80% in a barrel stove as the 75% mentioned earlier in the thread was on a wet basis, whereas the EPA measures on a dry basis. Add about 7% is my understanding plus I have improved the performance. On the down side that testing was only on the low setting, a comprehensive test across low, med and high would bring it back a bit. I would have to change the design to accommodate the curved base but for the DIYer that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 17, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> What is all that box thats welded onto the back of that , mellow? i know its prolly not your stove but it looks strange, almost like 2 stoves welded togeather?


 


thats a 24-fc, its a "step top" catalytic unit, looking at your description im not sure, this unit has a bypass damper 4X7 inches i think that is off center right of the flue. does your device have to connect to the flue itself?


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Aug 17, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> thats a 24-fc, its a "step top" catalytic unit, looking at your description im not sure, this unit has a bypass damper 4X7 inches i think that is off center right of the flue. does your device have to connect to the flue itself?


Yes Mike it does need to connect direct to the flue. Is that bypass damper assembly welded in or can it be taken out? If welded could it be gas cut out? If so I am sure a local engineering shop would be able to do that.

Some models do require a gas axe and I have 5 customers with Original Kent Tile Fire/Sherwood models that have made successful conversions where the baffle had to be cut out. Gas cutting is possible insitu because heat gets the flue drawing the fumes out. It is great to give an old stove a new lease of life and that 24-fc certainly looks robust enough to burn for 20-30 more years.

If I purchase it then I would have to try and sell it again after the Design Challenge


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 17, 2013)

Post it here in the For Sale Forum. If you win or come close. I doubt you will have a problem


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 17, 2013)

Kiwi Firemaster said:


> Yes Mike it does need to connect direct to the flue. Is that bypass damper assembly welded in or can it be taken out? If welded could it be gas cut out? If so I am sure a local engineering shop would be able to do that.
> 
> Some models do require a gas axe and I have 5 customers with Original Kent Tile Fire/Sherwood models that have made successful conversions where the baffle had to be cut out. Gas cutting is possible insitu because heat gets the flue drawing the fumes out. It is great to give an old stove a new lease of life and that 24-fc certainly looks robust enough to burn for 20-30 more years.
> 
> If I purchase it then I would have to try and sell it again after the Design Challenge


 


cat plate is welded in , its 3/8 steel plate supporting the cat and its housing as well as the bypass damper.

and yeah she's a heck of a solid stove pretty much all 3/16 to 1/4 plate steel body , 3/8 cat plate. stove weights in at just over 500 lbs


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 17, 2013)

im going to try to load up the 18P i have at home and get it to my shop  small window in the door but its a window. if noting else i'll try to get it usable will be some work though as its got about 12 years of weather on it. labor is on me. if i can get it "back in form" we just gotta figure out how to get it up there, will advise, i still gotta beat on the boss about the 30, but if your device is designed to bring a smoke dragon from back in the day up to current emission standards i think an old stove would be a better "test" (just thinking)


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Aug 19, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> im going to try to load up the 18P i have at home and get it to my shop small window in the door but its a window. if noting else i'll try to get it usable will be some work though as its got about 12 years of weather on it. labor is on me. if i can get it "back in form" we just gotta figure out how to get it up there, will advise, i still gotta beat on the boss about the 30, but if your device is designed to bring a smoke dragon from back in the day up to current emission standards i think an old stove would be a better "test" (just thinking)


I am happy to factor in a visit down to clean that stove up Mike. I guess the main thing is the door works well and seals okay.

Moving around a 500 lb stove would be a bit of a challenge. I did a solo effort to put my test stove in my hatchback once but it required someone else to help me lift it out again, but that one is only 100Kg (220 lb). I do like to see things built solidly to last


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 19, 2013)

Kiwi Firemaster said:


> *I am happy to factor in a visit down to clean that stove up Mike. I guess the main thing is the door works well and seals okay.*
> 
> Moving around a 500 lb stove would be a bit of a challenge. I did a solo effort to put my test stove in my hatchback once but it required someone else to help me lift it out again, but that one is only 100Kg (220 lb). I do like to see things built solidly to last


 
oh hell no!. i'll rework the stove, you got enough to deal with. BTW when are you planning to come to the US?

was rainy as all get out over the weekend, havent loaded the 18-p yet but will get it either tomorrow or day after (neighbor's tractor is my planned tool to get it in my silverado)


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Sep 3, 2013)

Mike I should arrive in Washington on the afternoon of the 10th, with setup day on the 14th I have planned a couple of days free in case I need it.

Is there one small thing you can do for me and that is send an email to John Ackerly just to formalise your approval to used the stove as per rule 5.4.

I note with interest your talk of flying on another thread. As a young fella I spent a few years in the RNZAF, but on the maintenance/support side rather than flying.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 3, 2013)

Kiwi Firemaster said:


> Mike I should arrive in Washington on the afternoon of the 10th, with setup day on the 14th I have planned a couple of days free in case I need it.
> 
> Is there one small thing you can do for me and that is send an email to John Ackerly just to formalise your approval to used the stove as per rule 5.4.
> 
> I note with interest your talk of flying on another thread. As a young fella I spent a few years in the RNZAF, but on the maintenance/support side rather than flying.




i was a wrench turner as well,worked armament systems, first on cobra's (AH-1) then apache's and i finished out in armed blackhawks in the task force at campbell we actually did some work with the aussies( their spec ops guys) back in the day, was just training ( i did learn they are almost as accomplished at drinking as our own seals)

BTW the 30 is likely a non-starter, boss didnt seem to high on the thought of demonstrating a mod on a stove we advertize as one of the cleanest burning large firebox units on the market. haven't gotten an answer on the P yet but i didnt ask yet so theres why. i have to get it to my shop (neighbor's tractor is in the shop, he said he should have it back in another week) once i get it there im going to shoot it with our shot blaster (picture a sandblast machine firing manganese shot at stupid speed) then examine it to make sure its still operable, remember this unit was used when i was given it almost 20 years ago. it had been out in the weather for quite a while prior to my getting it. i think its still a viable unit , but i have to blast it and see to ensure its usable. i hope to get this done by this weekend (tractor permitting)


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow that would be some nice equipment to be working on. Heck when I was on our single helicopter squadron they were still operating Hueys, and still do. I was there for the 25th anniversary in service but they will be retired a few years shy of 50. My old trade would be three or more in any decent sized defence force, a mix of safety equipment and aircraft finishing with the crossover being industrial sewing. Still I got signed out on daily servicing, towing, refueling and the like, plus did a rotor change in the field with an avionics tech while overseen by a mechanical NCO. I packed and maintained parachutes for a bit and the SAS would take us away in the field when they were doing a jump course. Overall the RNZAF was the best people I have ever worked with. Dad did time in the RNZN so you will get a few stories from him if you get him talking 

No problem with the 30. I would actually be a bit nervous going in untested on the big jump up in volume. The 18-p is exactly what the IntensiFire is designed for and ticks all the right boxes if it is sound. Might be good if you got a photo or two of it before you clean it up.


----------



## Bronko (Sep 10, 2013)

Kiwi Firemaster said:


> Wow that would be some nice equipment to be working on. Heck when I was on our single helicopter squadron they were still operating Hueys, and still do. I was there for the 25th anniversary in service but they will be retired a few years shy of 50. My old trade would be three or more in any decent sized defence force, a mix of safety equipment and aircraft finishing with the crossover being industrial sewing. Still I got signed out on daily servicing, towing, refueling and the like, plus did a rotor change in the field with an avionics tech while overseen by a mechanical NCO. I packed and maintained parachutes for a bit and the SAS would take us away in the field when they were doing a jump course. Overall the RNZAF was the best people I have ever worked with. Dad did time in the RNZN so you will get a few stories from him if you get him talking
> 
> No problem with the 30. I would actually be a bit nervous going in untested on the big jump up in volume. The 18-p is exactly what the IntensiFire is designed for and ticks all the right boxes if it is sound. Might be good if you got a photo or two of it before you clean it up.


Hello Jason, Thank you for the accurate info when I contacted your site.  The intensifire has no application in my stove until, lol, I burn out my secondary baffles.

Have you found a stove yet?    My old Tempwood was pulled out and stored in the basement after I moved out of my last place.  Maybe it's still available. Negatives: 8" and no window.  Also they came back into production, maybe they would like the publicity? I'm getting inspired to come down to DC.
I added a post on permies.com about the Nov. Competion and you looking for a stove (woodstove forum)

If you and your dad need a place to stay in Connecticut (New London area, halfway between NY and Boston, or as we say the middle of nowhere  when in the States let me know.

Bill


----------



## Bronko (Sep 10, 2013)

Bronko said:


> Hello Jason, Thank you for the accurate info when I contacted your site.  The intensifire has no application in my stove until, lol, I burn out my secondary baffles.
> 
> Have you found a stove yet?    My old Tempwood was pulled out and stored in the basement after I moved out of my last place.  Maybe it's still available. Negatives: 8" and no window.  Also they came back into production, maybe they would like the publicity? I'm getting inspired to come down to DC.
> I added a post on permies.com about the Nov. Competion and you looking for a stove (woodstove forum)
> ...


PS. When researching coal stoves and coal/wood combos i ran into a lot of stoves that went out of business (bad for finding parts)

I think a lot of info was on Nepa forums?  They weren't very efficent with wood but maybe the combination of Intensifire downdrafting air into the bottom firebox grates would show a big efficency change.

Also the idea of a 55 gal or 30 gal DIY build.  I think Volkezgang? and others sell kits. Positives: North South burners, get a window

And while I'm brainstorming their is a US tv show "sharktank" that lets inventors present ideas to investors.  Just getting on the show gets your product to the eyes of millions, even if you don't get an agreeable investment offer.
You can also leverage your previous TV exposure in the US and seem to have a great lifestory.

Bill


----------



## Josephultraclassic (Sep 11, 2013)

Kiwi Firemaster said:


> Hi I am Jason, finalist in the Popular Mechanics sponsored Wood Stove Design Challenge.
> 
> It will be my first visit to North America for the November challenge in Washington DC, and getting there itself will be a challenge.
> 
> ...


I have a The Great Americana Heating Machine wood stove that we used up until this year but it has an 8" flue. If you are interested we probably could work it out


----------



## Josephultraclassic (Sep 11, 2013)

This is a description of the Americana unit. It was made by a Illinois company that went out of business. We purchased it in 1975


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you for the offers of stoves. Mike looks like he has a good one lined up for me but if that doesn't work out for some reason I may come back to you.

Some good ideas there Bill. I will have to flick Shark Tank and email, you never know I guess. The Volkezgang might be a good compliment for my ideas, mind you the North South thing is more about the wood than about the best geometry for the IntensiFire.

Edit: Bill the contact for Shark Tank looks like it would work better if someone nominates you, if that was something you were prepared to do


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Oct 14, 2013)

Mike,

how are you getting on with the 18-p? I only ask because the Design Challenge co-ordinators have been asking for information about the stove installation and use.

Regards

Jason


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 14, 2013)

the 18-P is a non starter, finally got it to the plant to work on it last weekend and after running it through the shot blaster  found its been badly over fired for one and rust had eaten away a lot of steel, as well, had stress cracks in it walls were thinned out considerably, i doubt it would have been able to take any serious heat. ended up scrapping it. sorry its taken this long to get an answer for ya (especially a negative one) this time of year is brutally busy for me both at work and at home. 

wish i had known it was as bad off as it was before hand might have saved you some time looking at other options but i really didn't think it was going to be in that bad a shape.


----------



## branchburner (Oct 15, 2013)

Jason, does this mean you are still in the hunt for a stove? Have you contacted any American manufacturers yet for  tentative approval of the use of existing or retired models?


----------



## mellow (Oct 15, 2013)

Just a heads up,  an englander 18-pc popped up on craigslist for $300.    http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/hsh/4129803506.html

I am not sure if the baffle could be removed that holds the catalyst,  mike will know.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 15, 2013)

mellow said:


> Just a heads up,  an englander 18-pc popped up on craigslist for $300.    http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/hsh/4129803506.html
> 
> I am not sure if the baffle could be removed that holds the catalyst,  mike will know.


 
the 18 PC is a catalytic model, it may not be suitable as the flue opening is seperated by the "cat plate"  if its an 18P which is not a cat stove it would be the same model i had


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah I saw that on Craigslist so will look at the option of gas axing out the cat plate.  Are you happy for me to use and old Englander if I can source one Mike? Forgreenheat would require written approval. Can you tell from the dimensions which model this would be? http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/for/4122210412.html

I have emailed about the Treemont on craigslist but haven't had a response yet, but that was only 24 hrs ago. There are some others that I could use but I would rather have a glass door, even if a small one.

Branchburner I did ask the other finalists many months back about an old stove as we have a teams emailing list. I didn't get a response at all. If push comes to shove I could bring my latest prototype that will give smokeless performance with 40%+ MC wood (dry basis& I personally felled two weeks ago), but it probably needs some work on the patent. There is no testing protocol for wet wood either.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 16, 2013)

Kiwi Firemaster said:


> Yeah I saw that on Craigslist so will look at the option of gas axing out the cat plate.  Are you happy for me to use and old Englander if I can source one Mike? Forgreenheat would require written approval. Can you tell from the dimensions which model this would be? http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/for/4122210412.html
> 
> I have emailed about the Treemont on craigslist but haven't had a response yet, but that was only 24 hrs ago. There are some others that I could use but I would rather have a glass door, even if a small one.
> 
> Branchburner I did ask the other finalists many months back about an old stove as we have a teams emailing list. I didn't get a response at all. If push comes to shove I could bring my latest prototype that will give smokeless performance with 40%+ MC wood (dry basis& I personally felled two weeks ago), but it probably needs some work on the patent. There is no testing protocol for wet wood either.




i suspect that wont be any trouble if you can find one, sorry about the one i had , but trust me if you saw what was left of it when it came out of the blaster  the thing was left outside for several years before it was given to me, i didnt need it but was gonna fix it up for my shop at home, so it sat for a decade in the back of my garage as project after project pushed it off, i honestly didnt think it would be so bad.
way i look at it if its a stove we no longer produce i see no issue in getting an approval for it.boss would have to be asked but im sure he wouldnt have an issue with it as its not like its "our" product being demo'd, its yours


----------



## branchburner (Oct 17, 2013)

Kiwi Firemaster said:


> Branchburner I did ask the other finalists many months back about an old stove as we have a teams emailing list. I didn't get a response at all.



The reason I ask, it might make sense to send a blanket email to a number of stove companies in advance, asking if a written approval is something they would even consider. In this way you would seem to have much greater odds in finding an ideal stove, rather than seeking out a used stove first and THEN trying to get the approval.

For example, something like this Country Flame might work:
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/mat/4100694461.html

But by the time you sought out and got approval by the latest owner of that brand, even if they gave approval, the stove might very well be sold already. So my thought was, seek approval for a few brands/models FIRST, then look for a stove that you know will be approved. (Perhaps Mike is working on that for you, but from his post it doesn't yet sound like Englander is a 100% sure thing, or which models they would approve that you could readily find.)

So in addition to the lesser known Country Flame, you might contact Jotul, Lopi, Napolean, Buck, Harman, etc. These companies have older top-venting stoves that frequently appear on craigslist. I would also try contacting your fellow team Woodstock again - I have to believe they would help you out, except all their models are still current. But one with its cat guts stripped out would probably suit your needs.


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for your support Mike. The way I see it is that if I present a retrofitted stove then it speaks of the build quality of the original product.

To Branchburner and all, here is what John Ackerly has stated in applying the rule: _"You are free to use any stove that is made by a company no longer in business, by our rules."_ 

My problem is that not being from the USA, or being fairly new to the stove business in general, I don't know the company history. What is the story with Country Flame? That stove would make for an easy conversion, although larger than what I am used to working with.

I will take on board your suggesting in contacting those manufacturers as well is work on craigslist.

Regards

Jason


----------



## mellow (Oct 17, 2013)

Fisher is no longer in business,  that would be a heck of a market to hit if you can work with 8" top vent stoves.

Found a fisher insert with glass windows in Pittsburg  http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/4040388227.html






Another one in Greensboro, NC:   http://greensboro.craigslist.org/for/4061527992.html


----------



## mellow (Oct 17, 2013)

This one says it is a Fisher with a 6" exhaust, but I have never seen one like it before:   http://syracuse.craigslist.org/for/4118807175.html


----------



## branchburner (Oct 18, 2013)

Kiwi Firemaster said:


> What is the story with Country Flame?



I think that brand is now owned by a company other than the original stove maker.  But I may be confusing it with Country (rather than Country Flame), now owned by Lennox... not sure why they are listed as "out of production" on the EPA's current list.

In any case, wouldn't hurt to fire out a form letter of request to as many companies as you could find online. Here's the current list of EPA stoves:
http://www.epa.gov/compliance/resources/publications/monitoring/caa/woodstoves/certifiedwood.pdf


----------



## mellow (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey Kiwi,  any progress on finding out which Manufacturers will allow you to use their stove for the challenge?

I have been on the look out for another 18-p but none have popped up on CL.


----------



## NW Walker (Oct 29, 2013)

Jason, I'm Matt from Walker Stoves.  If I can help in any way let me know.  I didn't speak up earlier since I'm 3,000 miles away from D.C. and wasn't at all sure I was going to make it.  As it turns out I'm driving out in a subaru and while my stove will take up most of it, I can throw some tools in there if you need 'em.  I also might be able to pick something up for you in D.C. once I drop mine off on Wednesday.  Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Oct 29, 2013)

Well I had a facebook contact working their connections in DC but have just received the disappointing news that hey have been unsuccessful. So the search is back on and the deadline fast approaching.

Mellow I have been searching the DC area on craigslist but I see that Fisher is further afield. It is still up and I will have to consider the 8" aspect. I have messaged about a couple of stoves on craigslist by no one has responded. Perhaps I am doing something wrong? I also notice that there is a trader on there that looks to be buying the cheap ones, giving them a coat of paint and then selling them at a premium.

Matt thank you for your offer mate, it may be needed. Although at this stage it looks like I may be hiring a pick up to drive to some distance to find one. I fly in late on the 9th so do have a few days to do this if required. I am looking forward to meeting you there 

Branchburner I had held off because I had hoped my facebook contact would come through but I will send off an email today. Note the Lopi are by Travis and they have already been asked when I canvassed the other teams, as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## mellow (Oct 29, 2013)

Have you tried posting an ad on CL asking if anyone has a stove with a glass door and 6" exhaust they would be willing to rent you for the contest?

Worth a shot if you mention you will give them a deposit in US cash and put a link to the contest and your invention.


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Oct 29, 2013)

Foiled at the last step Mellow, I need a USA phone number to verify my account. I may be able to do that later in the day as I have contact in San Francisco.


----------



## mellow (Oct 29, 2013)

Let me know and I can put it up if need be.


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Nov 5, 2013)

Well *Mellow* is going to be second up on The IntensiFire Hall of Fame (right behind my Father) for he has sourced me a stove for free.

It is a Treemont that is a bit different from what I am used to working with, but nothing that can't be overcome. Top exit flue is good, the 8" flue and the bottom draw will be new territory.


----------



## mellow (Nov 5, 2013)

Hopefully Jason won't mind me posting this,  if the picture goes down then you will have to wait till the competition to see it 

This is a before picture, fresh from the "barn".  I am working on fixing it up so it will be ready for the competition.





Wanted to give a shout out to the guys at Byler's stove shoppe in Dover, DE they hooked me up with this stove for free.


----------



## clemsonfor (Nov 5, 2013)

Your a stand up guy. Getting a stove and cleaning it up for a total internet stranger.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 5, 2013)

Old Treemont, right?


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes that is correct BrotherBart. It is going to be interesting moving it, I am not sure how Mellow managed that. I haven't heard if my hosts can help with transport so a few things to sort out yet. Arrive in DC on Saturday night.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 5, 2013)

Perfect stove for the device as I see it. Representative of a bazillion of them still out there and burning.


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes indeed. A monster compared to what is common in New Zealand though. My regular stove is 0.07m³ while the Treemont works out at 0.18m³. I can't wait to see how it goes, it will be a learning experience.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 6, 2013)

good to see that a stove was found to work for ya, i was not really happy with the results i had found when i blasted that old 18-p i was going to bring ya. glad to see you have a solid unit to use for the contest. looking forward to meeting you up in DC


----------



## mellow (Nov 6, 2013)

I had it pretty easy,  the guys at Bylers loaded it into the back of my Durango laying on its back using a fork lift,  All I did when I got home was hook up the come along and plopped it on my trailer to start working on it.  I have slimmed the weight down some removing unnecessary parts but she is still a beast to move.


----------



## macattack_ga (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm close and have an unused Treemont in my garage. And can help w/ delivery.
(haven't read the 4 pages on this thread... so disregard if you've found something already).


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Nov 6, 2013)

Macattack your proximity makes your offer worth considering although it would be a shame to waste Mellows fine effort. Perhaps post a picture of it as the model Mellow has is going to be an easy conversion. Now if you help me uplift Mellows one that would be great but it would take up most of a day with the distance to travel.


----------



## macattack_ga (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Nov 6, 2013)

I can't tell much from that image and an internet search hasn't dragged up any info on the model. It does look like the model with the side loading door? If nothing else can I used that as a back up in case I can't get out to Mellow for any reason?


----------



## mellow (Nov 6, 2013)

Need to see a picture of the front of the stove to know more about it,  plus it is an insert.


----------



## macattack_ga (Nov 7, 2013)

it say's it's an insert, but...


----------



## mellow (Nov 7, 2013)

Does it still have the baffle in it?  Is it removable?


----------



## macattack_ga (Nov 7, 2013)

might not work any way... see the baffeling?


----------



## mellow (Nov 7, 2013)

Yea,  he needs a clear shot to the bottom for his device.  The stove I picked up already had the baffle removed so it worked out.

Does that also have the ash shaker rack on the bottom of the firebox?


----------



## macattack_ga (Nov 7, 2013)

mellow said:


> Yea,  he needs a clear shot to the bottom for his device.  The stove I picked up already had the baffle removed so it worked out.
> 
> Does that also have the ash shaker rack on the bottom of the firebox?


 
Agree... your stove would be a better fit.
This one does have an ash shaker rack on the bottom of the firebox (no/lost handle)


----------



## mellow (Nov 7, 2013)

This one had the ash shaker rack as well,  or at least it did,  after some cussing and kroil I was able to get it out of there.


----------



## mellow (Nov 14, 2013)

Jason should be getting the stove setup at the competition today,  hopefully someone will post some pics,  can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## mellow (Nov 15, 2013)

The treemont made it!


----------



## mellow (Nov 15, 2013)

The stove itself cleaned up pretty well.


----------



## clemsonfor (Nov 15, 2013)

Dang I'd out that in the farm house!!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 15, 2013)

mellow said:


> The stove itself cleaned up pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 117769


 
nice looking old girl there!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 15, 2013)

Score!


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi all, 

I have been back in New Zealand for just over 24 hrs and one of the first tasks I want to do is to thank everyone here that helped me along with this project, in particular Mellow who was an enormous help.

Unfortunately the huge Treemont and 8" flue meant I didn't get it dialed in and working right in time but there were some glimpses of the capability of The IntensiFire. On the first official test run they thought the analyser was broken because it was reading zero emissions. This result was backed up on the Tuesday with an even better result, and mostly zero emission run, but I had operated the stove for most of that so it wasn't an official test. Zero means both zero carbon monoxide and zero particulates. I have to do more research on that but this sort of result could mean a different world for biomass fuels. 

Also unfortunate is that this project did push me past my limit and now that I am back in New Zealand I have found out that I have, and have since the Friday of the competition, pneumonia. It isn't something I am familiar with so I dragged myself around the US just thinking I had a cold on top of jet lagg. Hopefully I haven't passed that on to those I spoke to at the venue. So I wasn't at my best for those that spoke to me as I was dealing with that plus still trying to tune the Treemont. But regardless of that I still apologise to anyone that I was short with when you spoke to me.

The original result did change and I was later advised the award for affordability was incorrect. The IntensiFire was placed 2nd= for affordability and 3rd for innovation.

Cheers

Jason


----------



## Huntindog1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Congrats Jason!! Hope you stay tuned into hearth.com and join in with our conversations here.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 13, 2013)

Congrats on the placement.

Get well soon . . . treat pneumonia seriously.

Finally . . . don't be a stranger here.


----------



## begreen (Dec 13, 2013)

Rest and get well soon Jason. I look forward to hearing more about your progress.


----------



## Obadiah (Jun 26, 2015)

Greetings Begreen, Jake, Bart and the rest of the Gang,

It has been a while since anyone has posted on this topic but one of the last comments was to keep ya all posted on updates concerning the Intensifire technology and what Jason has been up to. Jason and I have become business partners and are working together on this technology and implementing it into various solid fuel heating products for the North American market. We are working with various manufactures using this Patented technology to help their products comply with the new EPA regulations that are challenging the industry once again. Obadiah's is looking forward to what the future holds concerning this joint venture with "The NZ Firemaster" to bring wood burning into a new level, through the introduction of new product lines that utilize this unique technology in the combustion process.  Although I cant get into too many details concerning this technology at this stage, the original Intensifier was designed as a retrofit into existing solid fueled appliances, it does take up considerable room inside the firebox in smaller EPA style stoves, however the pre EPA woodstoves are much larger and this is not really an issue. Retrofitting newer clean burning stoves was never the goal and yes they work well in a barrel stove. Starting from scratch designing a firebox utilizing this technology presents certain challenges, but also opens other doors and opportunity to engineer a more streamlined, less obtrusive Intensifier Combustion System. We have assembled a design and fabrication team and are working in conjunction with our local college to help facilitate the next level of Intensification. Jason also has some interesting folks in Germany at a major university there doing some high tech testing on the combustion process. His daughter is also quite capable in engineering and design, I think we are only scratching the surface here on this technology and what we will be able to accomplish in many areas of Biomass burning, as well as 3rd world cookstove design. As many of you my three main niches are Biomass Boilers, Wood Cookstoves, and Firefighting. Working together with Jason has been one of the best business partnerships for me, as we seem to flow well together and our strengths and weakness's are complimentary. Being in different Hemispheres, Jason always being one day and one step ahead of me, which has been interesting as well. Hopefully the fruit that comes out of the venture will prove beneficial to many folks in terms of respiratory health and the ability to no longer have to split and season their wood. The most impressive part of this technology is that it allows you to burn green damp wood and not have any of the usual issues we have battled with for eons. Unlike the European "Upside Down Combustion Process" as I call it, "Gasification" as many in North America have grown fond of naming it, found in many wood boilers these days. That "Gasification" technology is fussy about what is put in the firebox, however we can burn almost anything that burns, cleanly, including rubber!
As it is now Winter in New Zealand, Jason is in his busy season selling and retrofitting The Intensifire into stoves there and helping folks burn cleaner. Here in Montana we are gearing up for what is looking like a very active Wildfire Season and I am expecting to be dispatched and engaged in battling wildfires in the West very soon. Obadiah's is now the North American representative for Intensifire, feel free to fire off any questions concerning where we are taking this technology.
We are considering another go round in DC next April for the Pellet Stove Competition, we'll see how it plays out. http://forgreenheat.blogspot.co.nz/2015/06/technology-design-challenge-to-promote.html


----------



## mellow (Jun 29, 2015)

I was glad to hear you guys were working together, I can't wait to see what you come up with as I felt this technology would be a great upgrade for older stoves where people do not wish to give up that Fisher or Timberline (or even a treemont  ) they have had for the past 30 years but want to burn cleaner.

I wish you guys the best on this endeavor.


----------



## begreen (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for the update Woody. This is great news. I'm also glad to hear that you are working with Jason. That means we'll see this technology in the US too. Any thoughts on importing the Pyroclassic from NZ too?
http://www.pyroclassic.co.nz/

As get more information can you start a new thread on this topic so that it is easier for folks to find? Maybe put NZ Firemaster in the title for easy searching.


----------



## Obadiah (Jul 14, 2015)

begreen said:


> Thanks for the update Woody. This is great news. I'm also glad to hear that you are working with Jason. That means we'll see this technology in the US too. Any thoughts on importing the Pyroclassic from NZ too?
> http://www.pyroclassic.co.nz/



Will do Begreen, I asked Jason for the skinny on the Pyroclassic to see what can be done there, looks like a excellent product, totally! Not sure if we can swing the cost of getting it through EPA and UL listed anytime soon. We have a lot on our plate already just getting the Intensifire to a place where we can make it available in N. America. 
We have launched our own line of woodstoves and are also working on our chimney line. Here is our new fireplace cookstove conversion that converts a masonry fireplace into a more efficient unit that you can also cook on.

Our new wood cookstove line should be ready this fall. We have been pretty busy here and I think with the fire season now upon us time is running out as well as the funds are running low.
Last I checked uncle JD Rockefeller has not sent me any "trust fun" checks lately.  

I here that your neck of the woods is looking like a Tinder Box and we are also looking like we could be in trouble this summer as well. We are geared up and ready to roll, hopefully Wildfire Season wont turn into another 1910 firestorm from hell. http://amarillo.com/stories/2000/08/23/usn_firestorm.shtml#.VaWnZ9DAbXo


----------



## brenndatomu (Sep 22, 2015)

Any new progress or news on the Intensifire?


----------



## Obadiah (Sep 22, 2015)

Actually Jason is flying out to Montana and will be staying with us until Mid Dec. We are working together on building our new stove line that will incorporate the Intensifire technology.  We have the design nailed down and most of the details. Our team has been assembled as well as our facility to build and test the prototypes. Now is where the rubber meets the road so to speak. Looking forward to actually having something that we can actually kick the tires on. Yippi Kai! Will keep you posted as much as I can. Thanks for asking.


----------

